# GAS (Godin Appreciation Society)



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

What do you have folks? 

In responce to a remark from a fellow forumite about my love of Godin products, I offer you this, my current collection. Missing is a Norman acoustic folk that I use as a student loaner. Over the years there have been many other Godin products, mandolin, Acousticaster fretless bass, Acousticater guitar, S&Ps, La Patries, various electrics, but I've been trying to cut down.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Nice collection! 

Cool (new, creative, clever) alternate use of GAS.

Did you know that the 'Merlin' is named after Mr. Godin's dog. 
This is according to a company sales rep I met.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks. Didn't know that about the Merlin.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I’m not sure I wanted to know that!


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Godin Core with humbuckers and a Norman B15.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Just one, my Seagull S6+CW Folk GT


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I have had several, but this is the only one that has stayed. It is part of my closet collection. I think it is a 2006 LG Signature, AA top. The five position switch goes from humbucker to convincingly good split single coil. It has a very diverse sound pallete. With pickups set low it goes from Wes Montgomery to Buck Owens. Old school jazz, country, rock, and more. With pickups higher it gets nasty, but loses that special sweetness of the dialed in low setting. Not too heavy, well balanced, durable, with factory locking tuners. It usually sits out on a stand, begging me to pick it up. I just have way too many guitars. This one owes me nothing, and brings more joy than the few dollars it might bring, if sold.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Tone Chaser said:


> I have had several, but this is the only one that has stayed. It is part of my closet collection. I think it is a 2006 LG Signature, AA top. The five position switch goes from humbucker to convincingly good split single coil. It has a very diverse sound pallete. With pickups set low it goes from Wes Montgomery to Buck Owens. Old school jazz, country, rock, and more. With pickups higher it gets nasty, but loses that special sweetness of the dialed in low setting. Not too heavy, well balanced, durable, with factory locking tuners. It usually sits out on a stand, begging me to pick it up. I just have way too many guitars. This one owes me nothing, and brings more joy than the few dollars it might bring, if sold.
> View attachment 186073


I like that, very similar to my LG. I had a Summit for a while that was pretty cool.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2018)

2 Norman B20's (one with piezo) and a Seagull.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Alas, there are no Godin's in my home at the moment. In the past there have been a Simon and Patrick six string, an Art & Lutherie 12 string and a 55h Avenue Kingpin II. If another one comes in the door, it will be a Seagull Artist Cameo or a Custom Session Tripleplay.


----------



## Gavz (Feb 27, 2016)

Godin LG P90 and A&L AMI Cedar.
Awesome guitars. I love how the AMI responds to different string types.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Just two here a La Patrie Hybrid and a Godin Nylon Duet.


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I can't comment on electrics, but I have owned a S&P and a couple A&L acoustics. All good guitars and amazing bargains. Still have an A&L Ami (that I got for $60 with a Hercules stand - a bit carved up but hey..)


----------



## WhiteFalcon (Jun 9, 2015)

I have a few Godins in the house. A 5th Ave. Kingpin II, a Norman B20, a Merlin, and my daughters have a Seagull and an Art and Lutherie. Great value. Love my Godins!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I have a Simon & Patrick acoustic which I haven't played for quite some time. Godin makes good guitars.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I have 2 S&P acoustics. A 6 and a 12 string. I like them. I have played a few electrics from Godin and they seem well made and comfortable.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

There is a Seagull MiniJumbo in the shed too.

Had a Freeway Classic, sold it to a buddy .


----------



## Lakota (Dec 20, 2013)

Two at present, 4 others came and went. Totally infatuated with the 5th Ave. Uptown Ltd with TV Jones.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

S&P 12 string...









And nice selection of guitars here...


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

LaPatrie Etude and S&P Showcase. Hoping to one day add a Kingpin II.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Here’s my Seagull 25th Anniversary Flame Maple CW:


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

And this is an Archambault branded A&L Ami parlor guitar:








It’s not the best sounding guitar I own but it definitely is the handiest. It’s always sitting out and if I have something on my mind, I just grab it and bang away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Simon & Patrick Songsmith 12




  








Merlin’s S&P 12




__
Merlin


__
Mar 28, 2018







My customized Godin SD with EMG Strat pickups.




  








Merlin’s Fun Home setup




__
Merlin


__
Mar 28, 2018


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Some great guitars here... but they're all nice and shiny. Does anyone actually play them? :-D


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I have a cedar-top S&P 12 string, and a La Patrie nylon string. I love both of them immensely! 

... and @bw66 I gig with the 12, so it is very "_loved_".


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Lakota said:


> Two at present, 4 others came and went. Totally infatuated with the 5th Ave. Uptown Ltd with TV Jones.


That 5th Ave is sweet!


----------



## brucew (Dec 30, 2017)

4th back top row, a 5th Ave kingpin I liberated from a pawnshop. Plays beautifully, find the archtop gives interesting options if played with a pic. Could be partially the cherry too?? It lives in open D or Dminor; mostly fingerpicking but get's some slide as well. Don't think I've ever tried it plugged in.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I keep a Godin 5th Avenue Cognac Burst (no electronics) at hand for minute inspirations...
Note : I changed her original nut to get to 1 3/4 in. ;-)

A nice La Patrie Etude went to my older son's house.
I doubt I will ever see her back


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mawmow said:


> I keep a Godin 5th Avenue Cognac Burst (no electronics) at hand for minute inspirations...
> *Note : I changed her original nut to get to 1 3/4 in. ;-)*
> 
> I sold my 5th Avenue for that very reason. Was it just the nut you replaced? Was this to give you wider string separation?


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Absolutely ! Only changed the nut. I immediately could figure that at the store. 
I took the model on my 1 3/4 in. Taylor. And it is just perfect.
I wrote to Godin to suggest they could offer it...
I sensed they were not fan of the idea...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mawmow said:


> Absolutely ! Only changed the nut. I immediately could figure that at the store.
> I took the model on my 1 3/4 in. Taylor. And it is just perfect.
> I wrote to Godin to suggest they could offer it...
> I sensed they were not fan of the idea...


Thanks very much. I never thought of doing that. Do you get the high and low E falling off the edge after the change?


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

With "And it is just perfect." I meant there is absolutely no problem. ;-)
If not, I would have put the original nut back in place and sold the ax.
I just love her !


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Here's what I have so far. Probably add more at some point.










Left to Right. 2001 Seagull S6 Cedar, 2006 A&L Cedar CW Q1, 2006 Seagull Maritime 29266 Spruce 12 string.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mawmow said:


> With "And it is just perfect." I meant there is absolutely no problem. ;-)
> If not, I would have put the original nut back in place and sold the ax.
> I just love her !


Now, I'm thinking I should have done what you did and kept mine.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bw66 said:


> Some great guitars here... but they're all nice and shiny. Does anyone actually play them? :-D


If I find the right picture you can see mine has a scratched top & a crack (From me while playing it)
Still plays great & sounds great (At least I think so)


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

bw66 said:


> Some great guitars here... but they're all nice and shiny. Does anyone actually play them? :-D


Heard in musical court :
-Do you swear to tel the truth but only truth ?
-I Do.
-Did you play all the guitars you happened to own ?
-Yes I did, and still play one or another almost everyday.
-Almost ?
-Almost : whenever I tended to neglect one, I gave her to a relative or put her on sale so that she could find another loving home where she would safely pursue a sound life.
:-D


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Oh Majesty crime ! Forgot to mention the Merlin I offered my wife last year... with the booklets they produced.

I strongly prefer believing that Merlin name stands for the magic of the instrument : open tuning and diatonic !
You cannot play out of key ! ;-)


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

In the last year, bought a Nylon Duet and a mandolin and very impressed with the quality and the "just a an overall great instrument" factor of Godin's.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm on the lowkey hunt for a very specific Godin for the wifey. Its the guitar that jumped off the shelf at her and inspired her. Like a fool i didn't buy it


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I only have one Godin guitar. I wish I had more. LOL


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

cboutilier said:


> I'm on the lowkey hunt for a very specific Godin for the wifey. Its the guitar that jumped off the shelf at her and inspired her. Like a fool i didn't buy it


Which one is it?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Steadfastly said:


> Which one is it?


L&M Special Run Session in Transparent Red finish.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

cboutilier said:


> L&M Special Run Session in Transparent Red finish.


I take it the run was limited and is no longer available? You could always get it refinished but if you're in no hurry one might show up.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Steadfastly said:


> I take it the run was limited and is no longer available? You could always get it refinished but if you're in no hurry one might show up.


Yep. Limited run. Didn't know that at the time.

I've got her a trans red Telecaster for now. I'm hoping she falls in love with the Telecaster like I did.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

cboutilier said:


> Yep. Limited run. Didn't know that at the time.
> 
> I've got her a trans red Telecaster for now. I'm hoping she falls in love with the Telecaster like I did.


If you see one in another part of the country and want it, I might be able to help you out. Just PM me if you do.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I own a Simon & Patrick Natural Elements series acoustic. Quite a nice guitar. I have my sights set on a Godin electric mandolin. I would like to upgrade from my Epiphone Made in China mandolin.
A few more gigs, I am hoping to net a little more cash to order the new Godin.


----------



## Clement-C (Dec 7, 2017)

Three currently, and looking to buy another acoustic to replace the taylor 110E which I sold.

2015 Godin LGX-SA tripple A Trans-Blue with some killer humbuckers, and undersaddle transducers which double for a great plugged in acoustic sound when EQed right, and also work with my Roland GR-55. My first high end electric, and still the one that brings me the most satisfaction and good feels even after playing high end gibsons and Fenders
2008 Passion RG3 with maple and spruce body, rosewood board and Godin GS3's that pickups. Gives any stat I've played a run for its money especially with the HDR!
Seagull Entourage CW with electronics... my first over $500 and current favourite acoustic, which is why I sold the taylor.

Currently looking for another Seagull, S and P, or A and L which will give me a different sound from my current one, and hopefully a bit more volume and a bit of a brighter sound. Any thoughts or suggestions? Love Godins... and definitely am a fan for life!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Clement-C said:


> Three currently, and looking to buy another acoustic to replace the taylor 110E which I sold.
> 
> *2015 Godin LGX-SA tripple A Trans-Blue with some killer humbuckers, and undersaddle transducers which double for a great plugged in acoustic sound when EQed right, and also work with my Roland GR-55*. My first high end electric, and still the one that brings me the most satisfaction and good feels even after playing high end gibsons and Fenders
> 2008 Passion RG3 with maple and spruce body, rosewood board and Godin GS3's that pickups. Gives any stat I've played a run for its money especially with the HDR!
> ...


That is a premiere set. I can understand why you find it so satisfying.


----------



## oldfartatplay (May 22, 2017)

I've an LGT with Seymour Duncan pickups and a Freeway Classic.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I've had many over the years, but I've had one of these for the last twelve years.


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

Love them.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

danielSunn0))) said:


> View attachment 218382
> View attachment 218384
> 
> 
> Love them.


A New Brunswick expression. Awful....................good.


----------



## Zach Stevenson (Jan 2, 2018)

Hello fellow Godin players! A question for the group: has anyone replaced the tone block on a Session bridge? Is there a drop in replacement out there or do I need to replace the whole bridge?

Some pics of my blackburst Session:


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Zach Stevenson said:


> Hello fellow Godin players! A question for the group: has anyone replaced the tone block on a Session bridge? Is there a drop in replacement out there or do I need to replace the whole bridge?


The images didn’t come through for some reason.

I replaced the bridge on my Session with a Wilkinson. Mine was the older model, not the newer Tru-loc trem. 

I tried to replace the block on another Godin I have, but the string holes didn’t line up properly.


----------



## Zach Stevenson (Jan 2, 2018)

Merlin said:


> The images didn’t come through for some reason.
> 
> I replaced the bridge on my Session with a Wilkinson. Mine was the older model, not the newer Tru-loc trem.
> 
> ...


Thanks Merlin, mine is the Tru-Loc model. I might go the Wilkinson route or something else with a non-threaded arm. The issue with mine is the threads on the arm and block have stripped. Is the string spacing on the Wilkinson the same as your stock bridge?


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Zach Stevenson said:


> Thanks Merlin, mine is the Tru-Loc model. I might go the Wilkinson route or something else with a non-threaded arm. The issue with mine is the threads on the arm and block have stripped. Is the string spacing on the Wilkinson the same as your stock bridge?


It was a total cinch. I used the stock anchors, but screwed the new posts in. Stock claw and springs as well, which avoids resoldering the ground wire. The block is decently hefty.


----------

